# can someone answer this qestion?



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all just a quick question, started IUI on Monday and they did not give me the drug to shut everything down as they said that I'm very much shut down already (always had crap levels) anyway i am still bleeding only a little but i am, is it still OK to be taking the injection? i am really not sure and i am getting a bit concerned can anyone help? thanks


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi 

firstly massive hugs- dont be concerned(i know- easioer said then done)

alot of clinics dont give the "shut down" drug known as down reg for iui as they only want 1 or 2 follicles .

you will be fine to start your stim drugs even though your still bleeding hun as if this was a natural cycle of ovulation then your body would be starting to grow a new eggie now

good luck

Mez
xxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi I am sorry I do not really know what to say other than ring the clinic if you can as they are the best people to tell you.
I think you can ask direct questions on here from a different section but not sure if they are on now.
Anyway I wish you luck and will be thinking of you.
 
Susie


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

thanks Mez and Susie, i feel like i am ringing the clinic for anything, and they take ages to answer the phone, anyway thanks again perhaps i'll ring them later, but Mez my mum said the same as you did and she's a nurse so i think it is normal


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,

I don't know what you are injecting,  but I injected menogon from day 2 of my cycle.  As it waa only day 2 you would expect to be still bleeding.  So I guess it depends what your clinic said.  did they tell you to inject after your Af? or on a specific cycle day.


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,

I didnt do any down reg for any of my IUI's and started the menopur on day 2 so I was still bleeding.

I didnt even realise anywhere did down regging for IUI.

Good Luck

KAtie


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all and thanks again for you comments, i am still bleeding just a little though, and the injections are getting easier, we have another appt. Monday morning at 8am so i will have to see what they say, i did try ringing the unit but as i thought could not get through and lost the plot after about 3 hours of trying, but i'm not so worried today.  Another question while i'm here does anyone else feel really strange after injection i'm taking Menopur 75units per day? i'm feeling really strange for about 3 hours after injecting? or is it just me


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I think I am the only one who down regs for IUI!!!!
They didnt tell me why except that it helps them control my cycle.

good luck


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I didn't down reg for my IUI but I know some clinics do follow that protocol. Basically down regging means your own hormones are completely swtiched off so the follicle production & release is completely controlled by the jabs. On a none down reg IUI you still produce your own hormones so there could be a risk of ovulating before the HCG jab is given but close scanning can track progress & avoid this.


----------

